# Umm... Hoof Heels.



## Bec688 (Jan 21, 2010)

Iris Scieferstein's gone to the extreme with her latest hoof heel. The Gun Hoof uses a glamorized hoof design, and adds an additional element of danger with a stiletto heel designed in the likeness of a classic, feminine handgun.

source

Thoughts ladies?





I'd just like to add that I am horrified by the above description. Classy and feminine certainly don't come to mind when I look at those shoes..or should I say hooves?


----------



## Lucy (Jan 21, 2010)

"classy and feminine" and "handgun" should NEVER be used in the same sentence!

they're atrocious.


----------



## knickers13 (Jan 21, 2010)

OMG! That is so wrong! I wouldn't be able to even touch them, let alone put them on my feet.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 21, 2010)

That is wrong on so many levels...lol.


----------



## Karren (Jan 21, 2010)

Ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Aprill (Jan 21, 2010)

wtf is that.... (how much ya wanna bet its in Lady gaga's closet already)


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ewwwwwwwwwwww That was my first thought. lol


----------



## bCreative (Jan 21, 2010)

W...t...f????!!!


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jan 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif W...t...f????!!! My sentiments exactly, bCreative. It took me a second to realize those were shoes.


----------



## vicky1804 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ick !!!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wtf is that.... (how much ya wanna bet its in Lady gaga's closet already) Exactly what I was thinking when I saw them!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 21, 2010)

absolutely repulsive


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 21, 2010)

Ummm....I have those :s they really arent that bad and I get plenty of compliments on them whenever i wear them on the street corner...its like having protection...in the form of a shoe..how crafty is that?! LOL Im totally joking, those are.....different?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif absolutely repulsive unless you are a centaur


----------



## Darla (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know which is worse, the idea of a hoof as a shoe or the idea of a gun as its heel. Why do some of these designers waster their time? They want to be remembered?

All i would remember is Iris Scieferstein is a complete idiot.


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know which is worse, the idea of a hoof as a shoe or the idea of a gun as its heel. Why do some of these designers waster their time? They want to be remembered?
All i would remember is Iris Scieferstein is a complete idiot.

I think thats the whole point, you just proved it worked..gets his/her name out there


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 22, 2010)

Are these made for delusional people who think they're fauns and that Narnia really exisits?


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm assuming the gun is for those irritants that call me a cow. 0.o


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 22, 2010)

Cant... stop... laughing. Those would be a great gag gift for someone. Pass em off with a straight face bahaha.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 23, 2010)

I am so unbelievably disturbed by those shoes. Where in the hell did you find those?!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif unless you are a centaur hahahahahahahahahaahahah


----------



## magosienne (Jan 23, 2010)

I think i'm gonna be sick



But yeah, maybe a centaur would like it more



.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am so unbelievably disturbed by those shoes. Where in the hell did you find those?! On a fashion blog I do believe. The author of said blog loved them


----------



## Ligeia (Jan 24, 2010)

Those are so ugly...

*I absolutely need a pair! *


----------



## Angel.Marie76 (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, this thread's a little old, but I'm sorry to say that /used/ to know a group of folks in CT/USA that were/are a part of the S&amp;M/BDSM scene, specifically the 'Pony-lovers' and so on. These kinds of things I actually HAVE seen on men and women, with obvious changes to the designs to support male and female roles. In this respect, it's fetishism, not that I was a fan of it, as I say to each their own kink, as long as it doesn't harm anyone.

Aside from that, yes, they're hideous and disturbing, and you wouldn't find them anywhere near me.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 2, 2010)

Ewwwww, they're disgusting!


----------



## MrsSippy (Mar 2, 2010)

awful!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif unless you are a centaur LMAO!! GOod one!


----------

